# Mission: Impossible - Dead Reckoning Teil 1: Teaser zum Actionfilm mit Tom Cruise



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Mission: Impossible - Dead Reckoning Teil 1: Teaser zum Actionfilm mit Tom Cruise* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Mission: Impossible - Dead Reckoning Teil 1: Teaser zum Actionfilm mit Tom Cruise


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. Mai 2022)

bin ganz ehrlich, ich mag die mi-filme. kopf aus, die action genießen und gut.

nun wird da aber ernsthaft ein zweiteiler draus gemacht? nur um noch ein wenig mehr kohle aus den leuten zu pressen? man man man...

bei epischen immens umfangreichen geschichten okay ("herr der ringe" oder gleich eine serie ala "game of thrones"), aber gerade bei so einer sorte film?


----------



## VeriteGolem (27. Mai 2022)

Sorry ich nehme Cruise den Actionhelden nicht mehr ab. Die Action ist immer gut, Cruise macht noch vieles selbst und nicht alles vorm Greenscreen. Das finde ich gut. Aber ihm selbst nehm ich den toughen Anfang 40er nicht mehr ab. So wie Liam Neeson. Opa macht Krav Maga mit seiner Krücke. Gerne kernige Actionhelden, keine Bubis. Aber ab Anfang 60 doch dann lieber Best Ager Romantic Comedy drehen. Danke. Konnte man sich beim Willis schon nicht mehr anschauen, dieses Schauspiel was an Arbeitsverweigerung grenzte. Und nein das lag nicht an der Aphasie.


----------



## Lexx (27. Mai 2022)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Opa macht Krav Maga mit seiner Krücke.


Die sind halt nicht so Couch Potatoes wie du.
Und ich.

Der 80-jährige Vater eines Freundes macht Kendo.
Der faschiert dir alleine ein dutzend türkischer Kampfsportler wie nix.
Und das nur mit einem Müllsack. Und blind.
Seine Kinder detto.

Oder mein bester Freund:
Schwersichtig, kaputte Augen, 1.55 Körpergröße,drahtig, unscheinbar, ja,
und bald auch Opa. Der braucht nicht mal einen Müllsack. (Aikido.)

Also nicht von dir auf andere rückschliessen/projezieren.

Abgesehen davon: Das sind "FANTASIE"-Filme. Sollen Zerstreuung und 
Unterhaltung bieten, und nicht die Realität abbilden.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Mai 2022)

Mission Impossible mag ich auch.

Auch wenn mir die Tendenz zu _mehr Action_ und _weniger Geheimagent_ im Verlauf seit Teil 1 etwas gegen den Strich geht, aber bisher fand ich alle Teile sehr unterhaltsam.

Bzgl. Tom Cruise: 
Spielt er nicht in "The Expendables 4" mit?
Dann hat er ja wohl eingesehen, zu welcher Generation er mittlerweile gehört


----------

